# Rose wine



## Celestyal (Nov 17, 2011)

Just planning for next year but want to grow my own roses for this. Any suggestions on types of Roses to grow? (I really hope i'm putting this in the right place...)


----------



## timothyg (Nov 17, 2011)

I really like White Zinfandel - I'm actually making a WE White Zinfandel win kit as we speak.

I'm assuming you meant rose/blush wine, rather then the rose flower. I never could get a taste for dandelion, or any other flower, wine.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 17, 2011)

I have never made wine from rose petals (I assume you mean rose petal wine and not rosehip wine) but people I have known to do this used the largest roses petals they could find, they gathered them after the rose had bloomed and before the petals turned brown and froze the petals in freezer bags until they had enough for a batch of wine. They used the most fragrant roses they could find and chose the colors based on what they wanted the color of the wine to be. One caution, you should not use any type of pesticide on the roses you plan to harvest for wine. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Celestyal (Nov 17, 2011)

Rocky said:


> I have never made wine from rose petals (I assume you mean rose petal wine and not rosehip wine) but people I have known to do this used the largest roses petals they could find, they gathered them after the rose had bloomed and before the petals turned brown and froze the petals in freezer bags until they had enough for a batch of wine. They used the most fragrant roses they could find and chose the colors based on what they wanted the color of the wine to be. One caution, you should not use any type of pesticide on the roses you plan to harvest for wine. Sorry I can't be of more help.



Actually that was a bit of help. Few things i didn't think about but i knew about the pesticides. Thanks for tip about freezing them.


----------



## timothyg (Nov 18, 2011)

So how does a rose wine compare to other wines taste-wise?


----------



## Celestyal (Nov 19, 2011)

timothyg said:


> So how does a rose wine compare to other wines taste-wise?



Smooth, floral, sweet, refreshing, and...floral. About the best way I can describe it.


----------

